# New Year Eve at Vegas



## hsintang (Oct 25, 2016)

We just finalized our canyon tour plan for this winter break.  It looks like we will be back to Vegas on New Year's Eve.  We are 2 families with 4 kids ranging from 15-22 yrs old.  Want to hear from Tuggers in terms of what to do/avoid.
Also looking for restaurant and show suggestions....

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 25, 2016)

1. Where will you be staying in Vegas over New Years?  

2. Hotel or TS?


----------



## hsintang (Oct 25, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> 1. Where will you be staying in Vegas over New Years?
> 
> 2. Hotel or TS?



I booked HGVC Paradise for now and the Boulevard location is open as well.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 25, 2016)

New Years Eve is BIG in Vegas. Prolly not the best place for teenagers. But the fireworks at midnight are YUUUGE. They close LV Blvd to vehicles, so you can join a million or so of your closest friends in the middle of the street. Lots of drinking and gambling. Don't expect much in the line of discounted shows. Book early.

We did New Years in Las Vegas once. Once is enough. That said, we're crowd averse and not serious drinkers, so it was an exercise on what we strive to avoid.

Using the TUG search function will net you large numbers of recent suggestions for entertainment and food. No reason to reinvent the wheel here.

Jim


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 25, 2016)

Couple things to know about New Years in Vegas:

- Most of the hotel/casinos will basically "lock out" nonguests that evening. So you really need to plan ahead and get a room or show tickets or dinner reservations to be able to go inside the buildings.

- The buses will run for free that night and the next morning in order to encourage people to abstain from drunk driving.


----------



## hsintang (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks.  Since we will be back on the 31st afternoon to Vegas from our 4 day canyon tour, we probably won't plan to party too much.  However, would like to see some fireworks if possible.  Any suggestions for a good location to view fireworks?  Thanks,


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 25, 2016)

hsintang said:


> Thanks.  Since we will be back on the 31st afternoon to Vegas from our 4 day canyon tour, we probably won't plan to party too much.  However, would like to see some fireworks if possible.  Any suggestions for a good location to view fireworks?  Thanks,



They shoot them off from the roofs of a half dozen casinos- all synchronized. If you change to the Blvd location, right out front in the middle of LV Blvd will be pretty hard to beat. If you stay at the Paradise location, it will be more difficult but you will be able to see the high ones. As mentioned above, the Strip casinos will be checking for room keys, or tickets to come inside.. NYE is arguably the busiest night of the year in L.V.

Jim


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 25, 2016)

hsintang said:


> Thanks.  Since we will be back on the 31st afternoon to Vegas from our 4 day canyon tour, we probably won't plan to party too much.  However, would like to see some fireworks if possible.  Any suggestions for a good location to view fireworks?  Thanks,



Expensive options include:
- from inside the Stratosphere restaurant
- from the roof of the Rio (Voodoo) and I highly recommend this one
- Ghostbar at the Palms

Cheap options:
- top level of parking garage at Green Valley Ranch
- top of the hill (you have to hike) at Exploration Park (Mountain's Edge)
- on the street on The Strip
- Fremont Street Experience


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 25, 2016)

*High Roller is FUN*



hsintang said:


> We just finalized our canyon tour plan for this winter break.  It looks like we will be back to Vegas on New Year's Eve.  We are 2 families with 4 kids ranging from 15-22 yrs old.  Want to hear from Tuggers in terms of what to do/avoid.
> Also looking for restaurant and show suggestions....
> 
> Thanks in advance



While you are in Vegas the High Roller is fun any night.  The kids should enjoy it.  It would be stunning if you could get to the top of the High Roller just before midnight since it goes 500 feet in the air and higher that most Hotels.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 26, 2016)

Haven't been to Vegas in AGES, but tempted for this event down the road a year or two.  So a newbie question:  Don't some/any of the resorts have balconies which would give you a good view of fireworks so you could just plan to stay in and party in the room?  TIA.


----------



## hsintang (Oct 26, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> Haven't been to Vegas in AGES, but tempted for this event down the road a year or two.  So a newbie question:  Don't some/any of the resorts have balconies which would give you a good view of fireworks so you could just plan to stay in and party in the room?  TIA.



That would be great, I am going to call Hilton paradise and boulevard to find out...
thanks for all the great suggestions.  I booked a 7PM magic dream show on New Years eve at Planet Hollywood and will decide what to do till the count down


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 27, 2016)

hsintang said:


> I booked HGVC Paradise for now and the Boulevard location is open as well.



Paradise would not be my first choice for New Years.  If you take the tram to the strip for the fireworks, you could have trouble getting back into a hotel to get to the tram, since you won't have a hotel/room key-card, so your access could be denied.

The Boulevard would be better for the fireworks, but not much near by: Circus-Circus and SLS.  

Although, the Paradise and Boulevard are always available over New Years, if you can check the HGVC site several times/day, through-out the day/night, you could pick-up the Flamingo or the Elara, that's how I got my two units.  The points are the same for the Flamingo, BLVD, and Paradise, so it wouldn't cost anymore points and you wouldn't lose your reservation fee by changing the reservation, if the Flamingo or Elara (more points) become available.

1. Make sure you go to the top of the Cosmo, where there is ice skating and other activities including fire-pits:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyE4NK_C4KI

2. Check out the Christmas decorations at the Bellagio:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smRp8neffTw

3. Drive out to Ethel M's, to see their XMAS lights:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ensbJ3l_hjw

4. Take the kids/family to Opportunity Village to see their XMAS lights and the train:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdNUxgHXuWk

5. The High Roller:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gqvi2ShkC8g


----------



## hsintang (Oct 31, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> Paradise would not be my first choice for New Years.  If you take the tram to the strip for the fireworks, you could have trouble getting back into a hotel to get to the tram, since you won't have a hotel/room key-card, so your access could be denied.
> 
> thank you Ron for these great suggestions.  I have 7PM show ticket at Planet Hollywood on New Year's eve.  Will that help?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 31, 2016)

*Taking the Tram on New Years Eve*



hsintang said:


> Ron98GT said:
> 
> 
> > Paradise would not be my first choice for New Years.  If you take the tram to the strip for the fireworks, you could have trouble getting back into a hotel to get to the tram, since you won't have a hotel/room key-card, so your access could be denied.
> ...


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 1, 2016)

Tamaradarann said:


> hsintang said:
> 
> 
> > I could be wrong but can't you walk between the Flamingo and Paris Hotels to get to the Flamingo Stop on the Tram behind the HGVC at the Flamingo.  I believe it is the driveway to Valet at the Flamingo Hotel.
> ...


----------



## hsintang (Nov 4, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> Although, the Paradise and Boulevard are always available over New Years, if you can check the HGVC site several times/day, through-out the day/night, you could pick-up the Flamingo or the Elara, that's how I got my two units.



Hi Ron, I am happy to report that I at least secure a one bedroom unit at Flamingo for now and waiting to snap a studio.  Is any room/area at Flamingo I should request as an owner?  
Thanks, Yvette


----------

